# Is there any significant use for Slaverats?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I was reading the new Skaven boook to get to know it - have always liked Skaven but never thought they were an army for me - and trying to work out exactly how to use slaverats to any effect. I know they are cheaper than dirt, but dirt would hang around longer.

The only use I could see for them was as a Empire-detatchment-style slam in the side of a unit you are charging force, but even then, you risk putting a charge-magnet flee-hole in your battle lines.

I understand that the vast majority of units have negatives as well as positives, and that you have to think about how you use even your best units if you want them to be effective, but I can't see even the ridiculously low cost being worth it in this case.

Am I being ridiculous? I mean, when you say 13 slaverats against 2 Lothern Sea Guard I can see the attraction, but nearly always they will be facing full ranks, so unless they are 12 or less from the general I can't see them doing ANYTHING.

I am however, by no means the most tactically astute general, and I really really want people to give me examples of how slave rats can be used at least moderately effectively. Rep for novel and effective ideas.

As an aside, I found the army book to be a real success for GW. Thought it was well balanced and rounded. Reminded me of tomb kings in that there are few TAKE ME units; everything is appropriately costed and can lend itself to many styles of force. For example, the characters for the most part are very powerful, but you could field 2 or 3 solid hero choices for the cost, and compensate - which in a lot of armies you can't - you need a bad-ass or go home.
If this is a sign of things to come I am happy.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The uses of slaverats are actually many and varied. A friend of mine uses a combination of them and giant rats very effectively. The best use for them I've seen is using them as bait. A few units infront of your main battle line works wonders - don't try to actually engage the enemy, just flee. Enemies often get suckered into charging them, then after the flee, they fail the charge, allowing you to counter charge. It draws enemies out of line, and with a bit of luck can allow you to get into a flank easier, and they don't cause panic like giant rats do.

When playing against my friend, it gets to the point where I either charge, and often fail to connect, leaving me in a bad position, or I don't, at which point skaven shooting keeps eating away at my forces. At any rate, by the time we're in combat (usually he has an unbreakable bell unit, and he used to use some other stubborn units) I'll get held up, and the slave rats can have a party coming in from the flanks. Against some armies, they can be liabilities, but really they are cheap for what they can do. 40 points for a fully ranked unit, which causes more casualties when they die because of their destroyed rules.

A few units of them will never win a one on one fight, but they are not made for that anyway - flee them to position enemy units, or angle them so your opponents get pingponged around, recover them if possible, get them into flanks, march them up in the end game and take out weaker units behind while your main units fight the real fight. Generally, with proper use they aren't a liability, and with extra units around the place, it creates far more opportunities for you to out manoeuvre your opponent.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with that- they are cheap, forgettable and fully ranked up... who wouldnt want that. If they are close to the general they are also very hard to break/panic (you can give them a half decent Ld with a few extra ranks anyway).

They really should be ignored by any non-skaven player... but its dangerous ignoring a fully ranked unit, and if you do charge in to try and destroy them you run the risk of them blowing up and doing more damage to you- for their points they make either very nice flank guards, flank threats (you charge important units and these guys counter charge- giving +1 flank, +3 ranks and outnumber) and also as speed bumps if put near the general.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I completely forgot about fleeing. I was thinking that if they lose combat they don't run just do their D3 and die so wouldn't draw people out, but of course you can just flee, rather than get into combat. what an idiot I am.

Yeah I thought about marching them and wheeling them to get flank charges, and also to sit next to doom wheels.

Thanks guys.

I really like the skaven, and when I am more familiar and adept with Fantasy, I may well give them a try. I like the genuine flexibility. Now to work out how to model an Abominiation...


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry guys, I have repped you both too recently.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Slaves are very good at many roles in the skaven army. You can use them as screens. To bait units and just generally used to muck up the enemies battle line and then use the clanrats to take advantage


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I can see them being good for artillery distracting, just think, if you have MASSIVE unit, whats gonna be taking all the fire from cannons and mortars etc, hopefully them and not the more important units.

they'll either intimidate and force players to want to kill them, wasting firepower better used on more important units, or ignore them and regret it when they SWARM over units


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

reubiedoo said:


> Sorry guys, I have repped you both too recently.


Haha, that's at least as much of a compliment then the rep anyway:laugh: No worries mate, just glad to help


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Another perk is that even if they do panic through your lines, they don't cause break tests for your other units... I think? haha


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about the new book but skaven slaves with slings used to be lethal when deployed in 2 long thin ranks across the front of the army, The weight of shots can see even heavy cavalry drop (Its the tactic I use to good effect with my gnoblars.)


----------



## TheBearProphet (Feb 24, 2010)

One of the most game changing plays I've seen was enabled by a few fat units on slaverats. (keep in mind, I don't play skaven, it's just what I saw.)

the three units line up in front for a classic bait move. they get charged by some heavy cavalry (knights i think?) and flee. they all escape, but don't make it behind the more well equipped battle line. On the next turn, they rally, and turn to face the knights again. and an Abomination creeps up to their flank. The knights (most of them surviving) charge, and the player holds, fearing a charge on his more powerful units.

All three survive, and don't break (thanks to a general and BSB nearby) and now, all three cavalry units are lined up for the abomination to demolish from the flank. the slaverats held (probably by sheer luck) long enough for the abomination (and some skirmishing unit with flails) to take out the knights from the flank.

That is why cheap units rock. Also, can't you could shoot into a combat if only slaverats are in it (on your side)? Skaven guns can be painful.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

there slings are useful against large targets as all ranks get to shoot. 25 shots or multi-shot for 50. Something will do some damage, event to the hardest of enemies, afterall on 50 dice you'll roll lots of 6's


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I run 2 squads of 20 as a missile screen and frenzy screen. Keeps my guys safe from missiles and keeps my plague monks in check.

They are also useful for intercepting flank cavalry and protecting your skyre weapons, 

Fast cav have low saves so the death throes can wipe them out when combined the slaves attacks

Best to remember that lifes cheep for skaven, its fun to abuse the down troddens slave rats


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I use 2 units of 21 slaves with slings in my skaven army. They can put out a hell of a lot of shots (28, deployed 7x3 on a hill) and are good cheap units for guarding war machines etc.

For screening or baiting frenzied units, giant rat packs are as good if not better, but naked slaverats are one of the cheapest ranked infantry units in the game, and that alone is worth taking into consideration.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Since their so cheap their also perfect for drawing out those pesky Night Goblin Fanatics so the rest of your army won't have to deal with them


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I know this may not be the place but as this thread is about the humble slave, Been reading of the joy of the slave wih sling. Does anyone have any advice on how to make/ convert them to have slings? I plan on using the new clanrats as a base and don't really want to buy the expensive metal slaves direct from GW.


----------

